# How to cut up to 5 strokes in 5 days!!!



## chdduncan (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello everyone....

I have recently discovered 2 really good putting drills that I have used to limit 3 putts to practically nothing and sink 90% of putts within 6 feet.

Here are the drills...

First Drill: This drill is called the clock drill. Here is how to do it...

1. Set up 3 ft from the hole using your club as a measuring tool.
2. Place a tee there. 
3. Every couple feet place a tee in the ground 3 ft away from the cup. ( it should look like a circle of around 8 tees around the cup)
4. Now go to the first tee and place your putter down as a measuring device and measure another 3 feet back to where the end of the putter is 6 feet from the hole. Place a tee there.
5. Do that to every spot you already marked for 3 ft. (It should look like 2 circles of tees around the cup, the first circle at 3 ft and the second at 6 feet.
6. Now eyeball the middle of the cup and the 3 ft tee and place a tee there all the way around the cup. (now there is 3 circles around the cup)
7. Do the same in between the 3 ft and 6 ft circles. (you should end up with 4 circles of tees around the cup.

The name of the game for this drill is to make every putt in the first circle before you move onto the next circle. Once you do that you can proceed to the next circle, but, you can only move on to the next once you make every putt IN A ROW. Do this with all 4 circles and thats the end of the drill.

This drill is pretty challenging but you will begin to get amazing feel and distance control within 6 ft. This is where all those 3 putts and missed par opportunities happen.

Ok, now on to the next drill. This drill is all about feel and distance control with putts out side of 10 ft.

1. Get 2 tees and put one 1 foot to the left and one to the right of the cup.
2. get 3 tees and mark them 1 foot behind the hole. (it should look like a half circle of tees behind the cup)
3. Set up 4 tees. one at 10 ft. one at 15 ft. one at 20 ft and one at 25 ft.
4. Set down 3 golf balls at the 10 ft tee.

The name of the game with this drill is to putt every golf ball either in or just past the cup but no further than 1 foot. (you can lengthen the tees out to 2 ft but this gives you better feel.)

You will then put all 3 golf balls into that half moon location and not miss one. Once you get all 3 in a row into the cup or into the half circle behind the cup then you can move onto the next location.

Once you complete the 25 foot location the drill is over. This will provide you with great feel and accuracy and allow you to limit your 3 putts due to blowing it by or leaving it way short.

You can do these drills at the driving range and even before a round. Heck, you can do it in your house like I do . 

I hope these drills help you as much as they helped me.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Advertising in the Golf Forum is the privilege of sponsors only. Please remove the link in your signature line immediately.


----------



## golflover24 (Jun 18, 2014)

cheers for the help! very helpful


----------



## Edgar Smith (Jun 9, 2014)

Very helpful Indeed


----------

